# band tapers v straights



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

hi guys never tried but does it make much difference to taper your bands or not ? i shoot with 31ins draw and use mostly gzk nowadays with 9.5 steels. cheers


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Tapering will give more speed but shorten the band life.


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

cheers granpa


----------

